# Please recommend good alarm + remote starter installer in NJ area



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

Greetings:

Could someone please recommend a good alarm + remote starter installer in NJ area?

Advance thanks for your time and help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

1 Andrew Szczurek Atuo FX Cherry Hill, New Jersey, United States 856-665-6550 
2 Angel Camacho Shocking Installations Verona, New Jersey, United States 973-519-9393 
3 Anthony Tozzi Automotive Experts Mahwah, New Jersey, United States 201-988-2309 
4 Benjamin Ortega 12Volts A&B Sys. North Bergen, New Jersey, United States 201-679-0341 
5 Bill Mandra Mobile Dynamics Garfield, New Jersey, United States 973-478-2372 
6 Bill Sanford Sancor Hopatcong, New Jersey, United States 973-245-1473 
7 Chago Betes Mobile Technical Training South Hackensack, New Jersey, United States 201-329-9000 
8 Chaim S. Orbach Cso Radio Lakewood, New Jersey, United States 732-942-1101 
9 Charles Findlay Mobile Autotech, Inc Vauxhall, New Jersey, United States 908-687-7084 
10 Chuck Araujo Tri County Audio Sussex , New Jersey, United States 973 875-2754 
11 Dan Pittman Best Buy Inc. Iselin, New Jersey, United States 732-596-3500 
12 Danny Sierra Sound Explosion Perth Amboy, New Jersey, United States 732-433-3151 
13 Darrell Wilson D Installations West Orange, New Jersey, United States 973-220-6975 
14 Dave Mumford Model Electronics Ramsey, New Jersey, United States 201-961-1717 
15 David Ortiz Auto Security Elizabeth, New Jersey, United States 862-849-6944 
16 Elver Cifuentes Mobile Entertainment Elizabeth, New Jersey, United States 646-279-9048 
17 Frank Davis Independent Installer Bridgeton, New Jersey, United States 856-392-5209 
18 Gene Olvera Mobile Technical Training South Hackensack, New Jersey, United States 201-329-9000 
19 George Hatzinikitas G&G Performance and Audio Toms river, New Jersey, United States 732-914-0641 
20 Greg Alston Independent Installer Neptune, New Jersey, United States 732-774-8576 
21 Jacob Brown Causeway Customz Manahawkin, New Jersey, United States 908-670-2116 
22 James McCallen Atomic audio Toms River, New Jersey, United States 732-606-3290 
23 Jason Moseley JM Exclusive Marlton, New Jersey, United States 856-287-8861 
24 Jay Williamson Automotive Experts Roselle Park, New Jersey, United States 908-472-2158 
25 Jeremy Hull Automagic Glassboro, New Jersey, United States 856-881-8585 
26 Joe Korody Central State Auto Alarms, Inc Trenton, New Jersey, United States 609-585-7441 
27 Joe Mainiero Speed Secrets, Inc. Summit, New Jersey, United States 908-598-9086 
28 Jose Jaque Car Radio Newark, New Jersey, United States 201-484-1498 
29 Kijafa Smith Xclusive Performance Passaic, New Jersey, United States 973-473-2400 
30 Luis Morales Autoformance, Inc. Clifton , New Jersey, United States 862-591-2927 
31 Manuel Faxas Installation Manager Elizabeth, New Jersey, United States 908-469-4371 
32 Matt Ruppe Elite Car Audio Phillipsburg, New Jersey, United States 908-454-3232 
33 Olger Mora Revolutions Motor Irvintong, New Jersey, United States 973-391-7011 
34 Ramses Regis Direct Mobile Electronics Inc. Jersey City, New Jersey, United States 201-232-6838 
35 Rich Doss Auto Connections Highland Park, New Jersey, United States 732-253-0373 
36 Rob Taylor Auto Image Brick, New Jersey, United States 732-920-0606 
37 Romeo Abenoja Mobile Dealer Solutions Englewood Cliffs, New Jersey, United States 201-832-1398 
38 Sean Wall Audio Connections Toms River, New Jersey, United States 732-831-1100 
39 Shaun Reilly SR Audio Lebanon, New Jersey, United States 908-437-0222 
40 Steve Emm Auto Image East Brunswick, New Jersey, United States 732-254-2727 
41 Thomas Jeffs Toms Ford Inc Keyport, Old Bridge, New Jersey, United States 732-567-7296 
42 TJ Durham Durhams Electronics Bridgeton, New Jersey, United States 856-451-1059 
43 Tony Julio Red Line Audio Electronics Newark, New Jersey, United States 973-242-2339 
44 Wayne Egerer George's Tire Hackettstown, New Jersey, United States 848-565-1550


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Why ahve a good alarm system only for it to be as useless than standard security. Remote start makes the car 30000x more easy to steal.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Damn,
curly sure you posted enough names?
Carsey,
With advances made lately there is no need to cripple the factory alarm(only while remote starting it) witch is still safe as they have to step on the brake pedal here to be able to shift out of park, and that shuts down the remote starter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well New Jersey is a fairly large area :4-dontkno


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I give all the option, for me to single out a specific individual would be a bias opinion, and since I have not met each one I can only give the trade reference and hope for the best.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Never knew it was so big,
@Whatfor,
You want to find an independent dealer, one that will listen to your needs then direct you to what your looking for not what he wants to sell you. Also make sure they are certified MECP. Life time warranty on parts and labor is always a plus as well.
We would advise NOT going to a best Buy or other chain store, as Curle says "they get paid by the speed they produce work not the quality of it".


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Im not on aobut the factory alarm.

A immobliser works by having a special chip inside of your key which communicates with the other half inside of the ignition barrell.

Now work out, if the car is protected by the immobiliser and needs the key in the ignition to start to car, how is the remote start going to manage that SECURELY when the immobilser will prevent the engine from firing?

What they will do is take the chip out your key and tape it to the ignition barrell. Thus, then to start your car, someone only needs a 99 pence screwdriver from the DIY store to start your car.

Also, be careful with your insurance. Many policies here in the UK would not allow a remote start system to be fitted. Add to the fact it is also illegal to leave a car running unattended in the road.

Also, another thing to consider is that it is bad for a engine to be allowed to warm up when idling. it is best to allow the engine to warm up gently by keeping the revs low and driving slowly until it has reached the operating temperature.

Im not trying to put you off the idea, just concerned that one day you might find your car gone as its been stolen, or landed a fine for allowing the car to run unattended.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

or they get and program a copy of the key in insert that into the remote bypass for the Passive Anti Theft system and thus, becoming a spare key as well as the chipset for the immobilzer. With the bypass system your locks stay locked since they were never unlocked to begine with. You still have to remotely unlock the car if you can, or with the key on your key ring. 90% of the vehicles will not allow you to unlock or lock your doors with the remote while the car is on, hence some people are hesitant about the remote start.


----------

